# Gaining Weight on a RAW Food Diet



## Mela D (Jun 9, 2017)

I always fed my dogs dry or dry and canned food. My brother got 2 GSD's the same time I got my spoo. He did everything that his breeder told him and his dogs turned out with beautiful coats, and sparkling teeth etc. So, I decided to try it with my spoo. We started Feb. 2020. Everything has been going great so far. We lost our Doberman in June Bailey (our spoo) became depressed. He did not want to play or do anything. After 2 months we thought that maybe we should get him a companion to keep him company and to play with. In Sept. we added Abby a 8 week old spoo. His depression went away really quick. When we went to the vet for our well puppy visit Bailey was due for vaccinations so we took them both. The vet said that Bailey had gained weight and needed to loose it. He is a small spoo. 21.5 inches high. He was doing better at 35 pounds verses 41 pounds. I cut his food down 2 oz., but he has not lost weight yet. I feed him 5 oz twice a day now and he has not lost any weight at all. Also I looked at his teeth and the back ones are getting tarter on them. I have not been giving him a lot of big bones from the chicken we feed him. We tried it and he threw up bones in the middle of the night when we gave him chicken wings. I do not want to have a over weight dog. I know it can be really hard on them. Is there anyone on here that feeds raw that has had this or similar problems to this with their spoo's?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mela D said:


> I always fed my dogs dry or dry and canned food. My brother got 2 GSD's the same time I got my spoo. He did everything that his breeder told him and his dogs turned out with beautiful coats, and sparkling teeth etc. So, I decided to try it with my spoo. We started Feb. 2020. Everything has been going great so far. We lost our Doberman in June Bailey (our spoo) became depressed. He did not want to play or do anything. After 2 months we thought that maybe we should get him a companion to keep him company and to play with. In Sept. we added Abby a 8 week old spoo. His depression went away really quick. When we went to the vet for our well puppy visit Bailey was due for vaccinations so we took them both. The vet said that Bailey had gained weight and needed to loose it. He is a small spoo. 21.5 inches high. He was doing better at 35 pounds verses 41 pounds. I cut his food down 2 oz., but he has not lost weight yet. I feed him 5 oz twice a day now and he has not lost any weight at all. Also I looked at his teeth and the back ones are getting tarter on them. I have not been giving him a lot of big bones from the chicken we feed him. We tried it and he threw up bones in the middle of the night when we gave him chicken wings. I do not want to have a over weight dog. I know it can be really hard on them. Is there anyone on here that feeds raw that has had this or similar problems to this with their spoo's?


I feed raw but you are more likely to get help from a raw group like Raw Feeding Advice and Support than on here. They will have more experience with troubleshooting. I cannot really begin to advise without a detailed accounting of his current diet. There can be a lot of factors involved.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I had trouble putting weight on because my border collie was extremely active. All my overweight fosters lost weight on the raw.

It is possible that your dog needs more exercise. Also, if he is not particularly active (like my border collie), that you are giving him too much muscle meat and not enough bone. He should have to chew his food, not just swallow it whole. Maybe chicken backs? Fish is good for variety also, if you can get it. Smelt, or something boney.


----------



## Mela D (Jun 9, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> I feed raw but you are more likely to get help from a raw group like Raw Feeding Advice and Support than on here. They will have more experience with troubleshooting. I cannot really begin to advise without a detailed accounting of his current diet. There can be a lot of factors involved.


Thank you I will look them up.


----------

